# Afghanistan may be a new theatre of US-Russia rivalry



## Vikrant (Apr 13, 2017)

It looks like Trump has not forgotten the simple fact that Afghanistan has always been crucial to fight against Islamist Terrorists. 

---

NEW DELHI: As HR McMaster, US national security adviser, arrives in Kabul on the first leg of his visit to the region, Russia is maintaining its activist role, hosting the third meeting of regional countries on Daesh and Taliban in Moscow on Friday.

The US has refused to attend the meeting, for which it has been invited for the first time. The sharpened geo-political moves have raised the spectre in India that Afghanistan is the new theater for US-Russia rivalry and, if left unchecked, could become the next Syria on India's doorstep.

India will be at the meeting, represented by joint secretary of the MEA, Deepak Mittal. India and Afghanistan will find themselves in a lonely corner, and the main participants, China, Iran, Pakistan and Russia, are openly looking for a "peace deal" in Afghanistan, which would accommodate Taliban in some form.

Russia, which has inserted itself in the Afghanistan situation, much like it did in Syria, ostensibly wants to keep Daesh/ Islamic State out of Afghanistan, and blames the US for not doing enough against IS.

But the US believes the real reason is to use the Taliban to keep the US out of Afghanistan. Russia regards Afghanistan as being within its sphere of influence, and therefore, this third meeting will see the presence of all the Central Asian states - it's a signal to China, too, that despite China being a growing power, the south-central Asian region will see Russia as the dominant power.

...

Afghanistan may be a new theatre of US-Russia rivalry - Times of India


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 13, 2017)

Hardly new.  We've been destroying civilians and creating terrorists there in the name of "freedom" for decades.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 13, 2017)

^ I think Afghanistan needs a constructive approach. I think India and US (+ NATO) both need to work together there to enable Afghanistan government's ability to defend itself from an assorted Islamist terror franchise such as Taliban, Al Queda, IS, etc. 

If Afghanistan is taken over by Islamist terrorists then it will be used as a terror launchpad against US, India, UK, Canada, etc.


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 13, 2017)

t


TheOldSchool said:


> Hardly new.  We've been destroying civilians and creating terrorists there in the name of "freedom" for decades.


Let's give credit where credit is due. Your pals Clinton helped get the ball rolling; And their Arab buds in Kuwait claim the Mujahedin works for them.  

*"... In one of the thesis for an Islamic order today we have stated that it is a natural function of the Islamic order to gather all Muslims and Muslim communities throughout the world into one. Under present conditions, this desire means a struggle for creating a great Islamic federation from Morocco to Indonesia, from the tropical Africa to the Central Asia. ..."
*
Their goalposts are moved up to include Europe and the U.S.A. South America too. 

With ole' BJ' Bill on the job they got a nice little monument placed in the Balkans and lots of dead bodies there too!

Alija Izetbegovic - Islamic Declaration
*
... Pakistan was a general rehearsal of introducing Islamic order under modern conditions and on the present stage of development. ...


... The conclusions from the twenty-odd year of Pakistan's existence are clear enough. They are:

First, the struggle for Islamic order and a general reconstruction of the Muslim society can be successfully conducted only by experienced and seasoned individuals, aligned into a staunch and homogenous organization. This organization is no political party from the arsenal of the Western democracy; it is a movement based on Islamic ideology and with clear moral and ideological criteria of belonging;

Second, the struggle for an Islamic order today is a struggle to implement the essence of Islam, and this means that in practice one must ensure religious and moral upbringing of the people and provide for basic elements of social justice. At this time, forms are of secondary importance; and

Third, the functions of the Islamic republic are not to primarily declare equality of all men and brotherhood of all Muslims, but to struggle for some of these high moral principles in practice. The awakened Islam should in every community take into its own hands the flag for a more just social order and to clearly state that in struggling for Islam another war is being declared as well, the one against ignorance, injustice and poverty, a war without compromises and setbacks. ..."

pages 45-46*

 
Jihad as prayer "The battle starts with zakr and ends with martyrdom." photo امير  الكربلائي on Twitter
امير  الكربلائي (@ameirrameer7u43) | Twitter

*Their moral principals evidently includes killing everything and anything that may get in the way.

*


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 13, 2017)

^ Pakistan by far is the largest sponsor of terror in the world. Yet, for some strange reasons, US media seem to be fixated on Syria and Iran.


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 13, 2017)

*Their plan in the Balkans written by Mr. Alija Izetbegovic* http://profkaminskisreadings.yolasi...etbegovic- The Islamic-Declaration (1990).pdf

Management of Savagery pdf. "The Most Critical Stage Through Which the Islamic Nation Will Pass (Arabic: إدارة التوحش: أخطر مرحلة ستمر بها الأمة‎‎, Idārat at-Tawaḥḥuš: Akhṭar marḥalah satamurru bihā l 'ummah), also translated as Administration of Savagery, is a book by the Islamist strategist Abu Bakr Naji" Osama bin Laden's bud.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 14, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Hardly new.  We've been destroying civilians and creating terrorists there in the name of "freedom" for decades.



where?


----------



## heil hitler (Apr 16, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> ^ Pakistan by far is the largest sponsor of terror in the world. Yet, for some strange reasons, US media seem to be fixated on Syria and Iran.


Oh I beg to differ. Gulf groups funnel many millions out to disparate Islamic groups globally. Where do you think those Sunnis in Pakistan get their funds from...tea sales?


----------



## waltky (Apr 16, 2017)

This time around, let Russia have Afghanistan...

... let them be the target of the jihadists.


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 16, 2017)

heil hitler said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Pakistan by far is the largest sponsor of terror in the world. Yet, for some strange reasons, US media seem to be fixated on Syria and Iran.
> ...


Has anyone ever track where the money came from in the case of the Balkans uprising? Apparently extortion and mafia types run loose all over there now according to some blogger reports. Alija Izetbegovic, his manifesto Islamic Declaration was published in 1970. His family came from deep roots of World War II, when Bosnia (Independent State of Croatia), was part of the Nazi puppet state.  Izetbegović a member of the 'Young Muslims, (Mladi Muslimani). When this group fractured Izetbegović went with the SS division. 

For his part in the slaughter in the Balkans he spent time in jail for his activities but was given a lighter sentence after Amnesty International got involved. He praised Pakistan as a model for Bosnian society and declared that "there can be no peace or co-existence between the Islamic faith and non-Islamic societies and political institutions". After his prison term he was elected president in 1992 and served as a politician until 2000. How much money drugs are ran out of the Afghan-Pakistan areas?

Apparently he and his fellows in the Balkans liked BJ Clinton a lot.




Bosnia a monument to al Queda for helping BJ bomb the Serbs






Kosovo, a monument to BJ for bombing the shit out of the country



I would be asking a lot of questions about this too!

* SCANDAL: Former Mujahedeen Commander Naser Oric Released After Killing 3500 Christian Serbs in Srebrenica! *

_After serving only six months of his two year sentence for brutally butchering three thousand five hundred Christian Serbs in villages in Srebrenica from 1992 to 1995 the President of Bosnia, Bakir Izetbegovic (son of Alija Izetbegovic) today gave amnesty to the Commander of the Mujahedeen terrorists Naser Oric whose brutality against the Serbs is legend in the Balkans. 


The Hague sentenced this rogue to two years in prison and now he has gotten a pardon.  
 Two years for killing three thousand five hundred Christian Serbs and now he’s only served six months of this sentence! 



 _
William Cohen, Bill Clinton, Madeline Albright, and Sandy Berger


----------



## heil hitler (Apr 16, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Where do you think? Worst yet...the US knew all about it...and helped.
*
US complicity
Writing in Foreign Policy, neoconservative pundit, David Weinberg rails against Salman in a one-sided op-ed that focuses on evidence for Saudi support for Islamist militants. But Weinberg carefully skirts any mention of the US role in facilitating if not protecting the Saudi support for terrorists.

Not only was the Pentagon aware of the Saudi terror finance funnel; it also actively facilitated their support to Islamist militant networks after the Cold War, in pursuit of short-sighted geostrategic goals.

In an appendix of the report of the official inquiry into the Srebrenica massacre, Dutch intelligence files reviewed by Professor Cees Wiebes of Amsterdam University, showed that in the same period that Saudi Arabia was funnelling arms and money to Bosnian fighters, the Pentagon was airlifting thousands of al-Qaeda mujahideen from Central Asia into Europe, to fight alongside Bosnian Muslims against the Serbs.

Intelligence sources at the time said that the mujahideen were “accompanied by US Special Forces equipped with high-tech communications equipment”. The idea was for the Pentagon to use al-Qaeda linked militants as shock troops “to coordinate and support Bosnian Muslim offensives”.

Saudi’s new king of terror*


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 17, 2017)

heil hitler said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Pakistan by far is the largest sponsor of terror in the world. Yet, for some strange reasons, US media seem to be fixated on Syria and Iran.
> ...



Vik is kinda right-----Pakistan   (IMO)   TEACHES and----actually brainwashes its population to a kind  ACTIVE HATRED that fosters terrorism.      Pakistani kids are taught that MUSLUMS are the  "RIGHTFUL OWNERS"   OF   ALL OF SOUTH EAST ASIA.       and that muslims were CHEATED by--the rest of the world out of their rightful  GLORIOUS EMPIRE------in south east asia the cheaters were mostly Hindus  with some contribution of evil by   DA WEST.      The lessons create angry  JIHADISTS.    The Taliban are ANGRY JIHADISTS


----------



## heil hitler (Apr 17, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Oh! No doubt...Pakistani madrassas are notorious for radicalization and funding terrorist ops but those big dollars come from Saudi Sulafi sources.


----------



## ThirdTerm (Apr 17, 2017)

> But the US believes the real reason is to use the Taliban to keep the US out of Afghanistan. Russia regards Afghanistan as being within its sphere of influence, and therefore, this third meeting will see the presence of all the Central Asian states - it's a signal to China, too, that despite China being a growing power, the south-central Asian region will see Russia as the dominant power.



Russia is only concerned about preventing threats from Islamic extremist groups arising from Afghanistan. Especially, Central Asian states such as Tajikistan, Uzbekistan and Turkmenistan are vulnerable to Islamist infiltration as the terrorist who recently attacked Sweden was from Uzbekistan, where the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan (IMU) has emerged as a terrorist threat. Putin needs to prevent Chechens and Central Asian terrorists from attacking Russia, which was why he held meetings with the representatives of the Central Asian states.



> Prosecutor Hans Ihrman said the arrested man was a 39-year-old from Uzbekistan.
> The attack Friday in the heart of Sweden's capital killed four people and injured about 15 more. Eight of the injured are still being treated in hospital, Eliasson said. Four of the injured, all adults, have serious injuries, Stockholm County Council said earlier. One child suffered minor injuries.
> Stockholm attack: Uzbek man held on suspicion of terror - CNN.com


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 17, 2017)

heil hitler said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > heil hitler said:
> ...



it is not clear to me that the teaching takes lots of funding------a bunch of boys ---sitting on the floor and being taught to hate is not a high budget endeavor.   I really do not know.    Its not just  Madrassas------the general Pakistani grammar school curriculum is shot full with islamo Nazi propaganda.     I read islamo Nazi propaganda as a child------my little town was shot thru with the stuff-----pamphlets. As a young woman I encountered lots of PAKISTANI educated young doctors----
they could recite the stuff chapter and verse


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 17, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


This Croatian https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alija_Izetbegovićthat was president of the Bosnia during the Clinton era. He was also an Islam/Nazi fascist attorney. Educated mafia styled leadership to run the drugs from Pakistan and Afghanistan into Europe maybe? The Taliban crew says they miss those beautiful poppy fields and they really are just gangs/tribes in religious getup's with thug policies to match.


heil hitler said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > heil hitler said:
> ...


They were using Taliban verses American soldiers. I imagine it had something to do with treaties or agreements (I have not read through all those that were in place), plus the Clinton's and crew were making the best of a bad situation, and lining their own pockets with cash along the way. It reminds me a little about what I saw as researching the gangs. The Nazi white boy gangs are said to be the head of all of the gangs, and these are the cartels around the globe. Muslimizing the Cartel. Muslim members a lil' twist in wording, finding the correct hadiths, and boom a whole gang of willing jihadis. "The Brotherhood" of thugs is a universal concept that merely needed some tweaking with a lawyers touch. Think of all the mafia bosses through the years that were supposed to be devote Catholics. Hell just go get the 'father' to forgive and bless you after the slaughter, and you'll be fine, seemed to work for them.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 17, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > heil hitler said:
> ...



a very interesting factoid of history is-----the southern part of Italy---and most
especially --SICILY  had been invaded and OCCUPIED by muslims during the
GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST.      As a REACTION to the
glorious arab/muslim culture-----the catholic Italians---in the spirit of self-defense--
developed what they called at that time   "THE BLACK HAND".    The Black Hand
took ITS  "CULTURE"   from the occupying muslims and----just happens to be
THE ORIGIN OF THE MAFIA.    Long ago---when I first knew something about
mafia function which includes ------a kind of  "keep the women out of it"  culture
and keep them IGNORANT about what DA MEN are doing----AND ---the little
deceit the women play in which they present themselves as UTTERLY NAIVE 
AND PURE--------it was only shortly after that --that I encountered muslims from
southeast asia------Pakistan and India.       SAME THING----the women "know
nothing"---------they never even heard of sex.   Seems to me that besides learning how to be  "BLACK HAND"   Sicilians also learned how to shut women out of
reality from ISLAM.      (their cuisine was also impacted heavily)


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 17, 2017)

rodishi----your citation does not work------the PRES of bosnia was a Croatian???? 
and a muslim?      (sorta weird)   -----Nazi lawyer?


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 17, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> rodishi----your citation does not work------the PRES of bosnia was a Croatian????
> and a muslim?      (sorta weird)   -----Nazi lawyer?


Yes correct. I searched part of this through for Rod last year. 

Just search *Alija Izetbegović*. 
This is the initial from wiki on him and it matches with the other info out there on him.

*Alija Izetbegović* (Bosnian pronunciation: [ǎlija ǐzedbegoʋit͡ɕ]; 8 August 1925 – 19 October 2003) was a Bosnian politician, activist, lawyer, author, and philosopher who in 1992 became the first President of the newly-independent Republic of Bosnia and Herzegovina. He served in this role until 1996, when he became a member of the Presidency of Bosnia and Herzegovina, serving until 2000. He was also the author of several books, most notably _Islam Between East and West_ and the _Islamic Declaration_.

*Early life*
Alija Izetbegović was born on 8 August 1925 in the northern Bosnian town of Bosanski Šamac.[1] He was the third of five children—two sons and three daughters—born to Mustafa and Hiba Izetbegović. His was a distinguished but impoverished family descended from a former aristocrat family of Izet-bey Jahić from Belgrade who moved to the Bosnia Vilayet in 1861, following the withdrawal of the last Ottoman troops from Serbia. The Jahić family lived in Belgrade for hundreds of years.[2] While serving as a soldier in Üsküdar, Izetbegović's grandfather Alija married a Turkish woman named Sıdıka Hanım.[3] The couple eventually moved to Bosanski Šamac and had five children. Izetbegović's grandfather later became the town's mayor, and reportedly saved forty Serbs from execution at the hands of Austro-Hungarian authorities following Gavrilo Princip's assassination of Archduke Franz Ferdinand of Austria in June 1914.[4]

Izetbegović's father, an accountant, had fought for the Austro-Hungarian Army on the Italian Front during World War I and sustained serious injuries which left him in a semi-paralyzed state for at least a decade. He declared bankruptcy in 1927. The following year, the family moved to Sarajevo, where Izetbegović received a secular education.[5]

During World War II, when Bosnia was part of the Nazi puppet state known as the Independent State of Croatia, Izetbegović joined an Islamic organization called the "Young Muslims" (_Mladi Muslimani_). When the "Young Muslims" became torn between supporting the largely Muslim _Waffen-SS_ Handschar Division or the communist Yugoslav Partisans, Izetbegović decided to support the SS division.[6] Izetbegović was detained by the Serb royalist Chetniks in mid-1944 but released out of gratitude for his grandfather's role in securing the release of the forty Serb hostages in 1914.[4] He was arrested by the Yugoslav communists following the war and sentenced to three years in prison in 1946. [7] Before incarceration, he had earned a law degree at the University of Sarajevo's Faculty of Law.[8] He remained engaged in politics after serving the sentence.[9] He had a son, Bakir, who also entered politics, as well as two daughters.[6]


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 17, 2017)

thanks------not a Croatian-----a BOSNIAN------ok     Generally croats are
catholics as far as I know.       thanks------I did not find the information at all


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 17, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> thanks------not a Croatian-----a BOSNIAN------ok     Generally croats are
> catholics as far as I know.       thanks------I did not find the information at all


Croatia was the portion he was born in. The redistricting names or lines were changed in the wars. I'll see about finding maps for you. "During World War II, when Bosnia was part of the Nazi puppet state known as the Independent State of Croatia," 

The *Independent State of Croatia* (Croatian: _Nezavisna Država Hrvatska_, *NDH*; German: _Unabhängiger Staat Kroatien_; Italian: _Stato Indipendente di Croazia_) was a World War II puppet state of Germany[5][6][7] and Italy. It was established in parts of occupied Yugoslavia on 10 April 1941, after the invasion by the Axis powers. Its territory consisted of most of modern-day Croatia and Bosnia and Herzegovina, as well as some parts of modern-day Serbia and Slovenia.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 17, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks------not a Croatian-----a BOSNIAN------ok     Generally croats are
> ...



thanks-----DA BALKANS  was always a mess--------it is tragic.     I think rome did
it.    When I was a kid-----my playmates were two sisters of Yugoslavian
background. -------lots of Yugoslavian stuff-----the parents---born in the USA--- spoke to each other in it.  --------They were clearly of the SERBIAN FLAVOR----eastern orthodox.    Nice people but they harbored unexplained "hatreds"----
catholics,  blacks, Hispanics -----(they kept their anti-Semitism quiet when I
was around----but it "leaked" )     Had I not known them-----I would never have
been able to FATHOM-----the political dilemma in the Balkans----congenital
feud-like hatred


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 17, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The tribal based religions (of all sorts), control mongers, pride and old hatreds do that. I had a dear friend of Chinese decent. She was sold into slavery as a child. She thought she hated all blacks because of the way the ones treated her when she worked at the mess hall. Her husband was Rod's sergeant and good friend. I will publish what I wrote about her friendship and another very good friend one day and link it here. So many different customs around the globe and we humans can easily get tunnel vision.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 18, 2017)

NEW DELHI –  President Donald Trump's national security adviser has discussed the situation in Afghanistan with India's prime minister, nearly a week after the U.S. military dropped a massive non-nuclear bomb in the country that it said killed 94 militants.

H.R. McMaster's meeting Tuesday with Prime Minister Narendra Modi marked the first visit by a Trump administration official to India, a key ally in Asia.

The U.S. Embassy says the two also discussed ways to increase defense and counter-terrorism cooperation, and McMaster assured Modi of India's status as a major defense partner in the global fight against terrorism.

Indian TV stations broadcast images of McMaster and Modi, each flanked by officials, sitting together at Modi's home in the Indian capital.

McMaster's visit followed stops in Kabul and Islamabad.

...

US national security adviser discusses Afghanistan in India


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 18, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> NEW DELHI –  President Donald Trump's national security adviser has discussed the situation in Afghanistan with India's prime minister, nearly a week after the U.S. military dropped a massive non-nuclear bomb in the country that it said killed 94 militants.
> 
> H.R. McMaster's meeting Tuesday with Prime Minister Narendra Modi marked the first visit by a Trump administration official to India, a key ally in Asia.
> 
> ...


You may want to read the articles I translated with google and posted in this thread to<>Who is fighting for limited govt in the Middle East?


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 18, 2017)

If the Russians want A-stan back then I think we should turn it over to them with love and kisses.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 26, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> If the Russians want A-stan back then I think we should turn it over to them with love and kisses.



Afghanistan is far more important to the US than Syria and Iran combined.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 26, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > If the Russians want A-stan back then I think we should turn it over to them with love and kisses.
> ...



why?


----------



## Eugene (May 20, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


Because it is situated close to Russia's border and its authorities are weak. USA likes to put own muppet government and to provide own policy. Russia will get one more military base with air crafts and rockets close to its borders...it is the best American entertainment.

And another reason is to control production and sales of drugs to Europe. Huge money. Now not all of them are under American control.


----------



## irosie91 (May 20, 2017)

Eugene said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



did you hear this crap in a mosque?


----------



## Eugene (May 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I've done such conclusions basing on info got from quite different sources not only from western fake news like you. 

Simply check the facts:
NATO today has bases in Eastern Europe close to Russia in spite of promises not to place new bases to the east of 1991 line. All those promises are forgotten. And NATO tends to place new bases even closer. Even in Crimea they planned to before its returning back to Russia. Check the link 
Renovation of Sevastopol School #5, Ukraine - Federal Business Opportunities: Opportunities

And try to think about statistics of drugs production in Afghanistan and trafficking it to Europe. This statistics is easy to find. 
Do you really believe USA cannot stop or at least reduce staying in Afghanistan and Kosovo for more than 15 years?


----------



## Meathead (May 21, 2017)

When did Afghanistan become an "old" theatre of US-Russia rivalry?


----------



## irosie91 (May 21, 2017)

Meathead said:


> When did Afghanistan become an "old" theatre of US-Russia rivalry?



read Eugene's post so that you will understand that he should be ignored, hereafter


----------



## Eugene (May 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > When did Afghanistan become an "old" theatre of US-Russia rivalry?
> ...


Right! I should be ignored. 
We in Russia have such an ancient and wise proverb: "truth pricks the eyes". Quite your case!


----------



## irosie91 (May 21, 2017)

Eugene said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



oh----you are Russian-----Now I understand why your English is so weird.   Try to keep your posts
shorter.    You need to learn to express yourself more succinctly


----------



## Meathead (May 21, 2017)

Eugene said:


> Right! I should be ignored.
> We in Russia have such an ancient and wise proverb: "truth pricks the eyes". Quite your case!



We have a newer saying in America, "quit being a prick".


----------



## irosie91 (May 21, 2017)

Meathead said:


> When did Afghanistan become an "old" theatre of US-Russia rivalry?





Meathead said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Right! I should be ignored.
> ...



Head-----genie is referring to the fact that the USA did not like the
Russian imperialist incursion into Afghanistan during the 1980s.  The USA
did support the Afghani resistance which included  Afghani fighters AND
schmucks from Pakistan that morphed into  TALIBAN


----------



## Eugene (May 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


My English is not good still it is much better than your Russian. 
Yes I cannot be short in my sayings but I think I can say what I exactly mean.


----------



## Eugene (May 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > When did Afghanistan become an "old" theatre of US-Russia rivalry?
> ...


Yes idiosi91, I do claim the USA for getting ME on fire. 
And about empire...American empire today is the biggest ever and the ugliest. But soon we will correct this mistake and will save the world again.


----------



## irosie91 (May 21, 2017)

Eugene said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...



Lots of people have the same problem -----I mean in  WRITING TOO MUCH and being unable
to otherwise express their thoughts with less words


----------



## Eugene (May 21, 2017)

Meathead said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Right! I should be ignored.
> ...


На хуй я тебя и по-русски нормально послать могу.


----------



## irosie91 (May 21, 2017)

Eugene said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



well----the fact is that you are wrong.    Russia is,  today,  the single most important threat
to world peace and general decency


----------



## Eugene (May 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The problem is your heads are filled with propaganda and I need to explain much more than to nonpoisoned people. 
Let's switch to Russian I'll be much shorter as our language is much more rich and colorful, sharper...and I can virtuously use it.


----------



## Eugene (May 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


And you tell it while your country is the one who ruins countries, changes governments, uses its more than 800 military bases all over the world...
Let's simply compare wars two our countries took part in last 100 years.


----------

